# accountants jobs



## Rajesh Sharma (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi 
I wish to know more about accountant jobs in Australia. At present i am working in Tanzania .

Regards
Rajesh Sharma


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Like what? It is a very broad statement. Firstly your accounting degree needs to be assessed to make sure it meets Australian standards.


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

There are reportedly 40,000 qualified Accountants in Australia who are not working in their field, so one wants to be sure you have done the research to know where you will get meaningful work?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CareersDownUnder said:


> There are reportedly 40,000 qualified Accountants in Australia who are not working in their field, so one wants to be sure you have done the research to know where you will get meaningful work?


I am not surprised at all!! Especially since they need no work experience to qualify for PR and alot find it the easy way to get PR in Australia.


----------



## Gilbert James (Dec 23, 2015)

Rajesh Sharma said:


> Hi
> I wish to know more about accountant jobs in Australia. At present i am working in Tanzania .
> 
> Regards
> Rajesh Sharma


There are a lot of job openings for accountants in Australia. There are many accounting firms in Adeliade and other places and all you need to do is lookup their websites for job openings. However, what exactly are you looking for? Are you shifting to Australia? Do you have a visa/ PR etc? Give us more details!


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Gilbert James said:


> There are a lot of job openings for accountants in Australia. There are many accounting firms in Adeliade and other places and all you need to do is lookup their websites for job openings. However, what exactly are you looking for? Are you shifting to Australia? Do you have a visa/ PR etc? Give us more details!


This is incorrect. Australia has had an oversupply of accountants for several years and there are a significant number of unemployed accountants. For this reason the occupation is flagged for potential removal from the SOL this year.


----------



## vega (Feb 15, 2016)

As there are many mixed opinions on accounting jobs...does anybody have an idea about jobs for fully qualified Chartered Accountant member of ACCA...since it is categorized under Accountant (General) under SOL list, its tough on complete Chartered Accountants to know the exact job scenario....


----------

